# 'Send in the Dogs Australia' TV Series...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Just discovered this TV series when searching for video of Chuck the police dog - see thread (http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/current-dog-affairs/179262-german-shepherd-takes-down-australias-most-wanted.html). It's similar to the K-9 Cops show based in the United States/city of St. Paul, Minnesota. Watch rookie partners Deisel, the novice 3-year old GSD, and his handler Sr. Constable Gray. Then see Shiloh, the yellow lab drug detection dog, as well as soon to retire GSD Cyrus on one of his last patrols:




 
This episode aired in Australia on 02/15/2011.


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

That is AWESOME!! Definitely going to have to start following that show! Thanks for finding it and sharing it!


----------

